# reworking matchbox speedtrack track..



## a110alpine (Oct 30, 2012)

i am playing with the idea of laying copper tape over my matchbox track.. has anyone done this on any kind of ho track?? as it is now my matchbox cars run on my scalex classic track with no problem .. no modifications whatsoever.


----------

